# meldahl up date:



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

fished from daylight to dark, caught nothing before 11:00 am. caught 11 saugers , 3 where keepers. 2 white bass. 4 hybrids , two of the hybrids where about six pounds, the third was about 3.5 , and the fourth was about 2 lbs. . had a couple hook ups that got off at the boat. no fish that i caught was at the dam..... they just are not there... the fish where caught in creek mouths down river of the dam. quarter onouce white jig , white body no tail. tipped with minnow. hybrids where caught on blaze orange vibe.. over a flat on the river. still dont know when the fish are going to show up at the dam?????


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

About the same story for me, only I didn't even try the dam and started at about 3:30p  I started at the creek mouths. Caught a lot of sauger, several white bass, and a drum. 

Right before dark I caught a wiper, and a minute later the guy next to me caught one. It was the only two wipers I saw. I thought we might get into them, but nothing after that.

We caught them almost exclusively on shad bodies. I tried ratl traps, spoons, rapala minnows, but caught nothing on them.


CW


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I didn't have any luck with rattle traps yesterday either. All of the wipers I caught had full bellies. I hope they keep the feed bag on for awhile longer.
Cady


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

still no sauger to speek of... a dozen , 4 keepers . but caught one hybrid ..... what a hog , my biggest . didn"t have a tape measure or camera along on the boat. my best guess would be in the 10 - 12 lbs. range. same spot that yesterdays fish where caught.. tryed to repeat everthing i did from 3 till 5 but could only get the one hybrid. if ya can find them there still biting for now. all by the way the hybrids yesterday and today where caught on blaze orange 3/4 ounce blade bait that resamebles a vibe .


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

BassMasterFlash and I went down yesterday in the afternoon, fished til evening and only managed 3 white bass. We saw several people fishing from boats and a few from the bank. Only one guy we talked to fishing from the bank was catching anything and that was white bass on a minnow tipped jig.

I think the dropping water killed the fishing for a day or so, maybe the warm weather was a problem too? Hopefully the cooler weather coming in will start up the sauger...for the season this time.



CW


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

did"t bother to go to meldahl the last two days. the fishing there is a waste of time. the 49 degree water temps i think is keeping them from migrating to the dam.. but the good news is the good hybrid fishing. lucked into finding a new spot, caught 18 fish between 1lb.- 5lb. from 3 pm. till about 5 pm. nothing great , but this place defintley has future promise... 1/4 ounce jig head & white sassey shad body.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

dwwv4, I don't want a location, but can you give me some detail about the location? Depth, structure, bottom type, creek mouth versus main river channel, etc.



CW


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

the fish i been catching have been on the down side of creek mouths. on gravel bars. the water is not very deep , 5- 15 ft of water. not all creek mouths are producing, they seem to hit almost anything that reseambles a shad . hoping this front does"t shut the door on them, they sure are a lot of fun.....


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

dwwv4,
Thanks for the additional info. Yeah, I'm curious about the front too. I'm not going to have a lot of time this weekend, but I might venture out Sunday or later if the water comes up a bit. I think it might help.



CW


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

The water was up a bit, but falling today. Managed a few sauger, a couple decent ones, and met a fellow OGFer - DAVELEE. Caught them on Sassy Shad and a white grub. I think they were just a bit beyond my cast to catch a lot. Closer to dark they seemed to move in a bit, but I had to go pick the kids up just as they seemed to be biting better.

The water's falling quickly, so I'm curious to see how that affects the bite. I might try again before the weeks out.


Nice fishing with you DAVELEE. Hopefully I'll see you down there again soon.

CW


----------



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

terry it was nice to meet you 

after you left i stayed for a bout another 45 minutes and picked up three
more decent ones but not as nice as the one you got
all three were on jigs


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I tried it again this morning before work and got skunked.

The snow was blowing right into my face and I didn't bring any glasses. The cold wasn't too bad, but the wind made casting a bit difficult and the driving snow was a real pain...especially when they're not biting.

I only stayed for about an hour.

One interesting thing though was something was hitting on the top. I couldn't see well enough to tell what they were. Maybe skipjack or large shad? They were in the current and I saw several splashes on top. I thought the first couple could have been just waves breaking, but after 4 or 5 of them and seeing the tell-tale ripple of a few it had to be fish. Any ideas?

I casted out where they were and tried keeping the bait close to the top and tried stop and go, but nothing.


CW


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

different day, same story... seen 7-8 boats 5-6 guys on the bank, including myself and only catching a few sauger.. everybody saying they should be there... alot of theories on whats up with the sauger not being there. water temp, clarity or river level . anybody catching anything ???


----------



## peewee (Feb 13, 2006)

yea catching a lot but not at the damm...at mouths of the creeks check the post on pipesmokers catch


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

these creek mouths must be above the dam?


----------



## GotStripes (Dec 10, 2006)

Went to the dam last night 11 - 3 a.m. caught a lot of little ones. One nice walleye, a few good keepers. Had to have minnows, which is odd for night bites there. Going back this afternoon, report back later.


----------



## GotStripes (Dec 10, 2006)

took home seven. Fishing was slow. jig and minnow as usual fish average 12 in. maybe


----------



## hughesj14 (Dec 8, 2006)

went to the dam with my buddy jerkbait, only caught one it was awful, they are just not there :F


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

got to the dam about 7 am. , fished the kentucy side until 8am. no fish went to the wall on the ohio side , drifting minnows just off the bottom and jigging vibes. no fish until about 10:30 . then the fish started biting, no hogs but respectful keepers. on and off for a couple hours. the ohio side was the better bite early. about 3pm moved to the kentucy side , did very well until 5. then they just slacked off... caught a lot of small fish , managed a decent limit. florecent orange vibe was a color of choice....


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

There's that orange again


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

jeff all i ever fished with was white .... and alittle charetruse, but let me say this , orange is starting to become my new favorite... hybrids , sauger , walleye. " try it you"ll like it"....


----------



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

hit the river at first light this morning....on my second cast picked up a 20" smallie on a rapala husky, beautiful fish my guess he was 4 to 4.5 pounds.
settled in to try to pick up some sauger but did not get much cooperation.
ended up with about a dozen small sauger a few white bass and about a 3 lb 
hybrid....did not get a fish on a jig for some reason. 
funny thing this morning i was the only guy fishing on the ohio side and just after daylight here comes a bassboat and anchors 20 yards right out in front of me and he says "let me just drop my anchor and i will be out of your way"
i couldnt beleive it 600 miles of river and he has to anchor right in front of me.
well he set there for about an hour jigging and i think he finally realized maybe was crowding me a bit so he moved off and within 5 minutes here comes another boat and anchors right in front of me but at least he was about 40 yards out in the river......


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

DAVELEE said:


> funny thing this morning i was the only guy fishing on the ohio side and just after daylight here comes a bassboat and anchors 20 yards right out in front of me and he says "let me just drop my anchor and i will be out of your way"
> i couldnt beleive it 600 miles of river and he has to anchor right in front of me.
> well he set there for about an hour jigging and i think he finally realized maybe was crowding me a bit so he moved off and within 5 minutes here comes another boat and anchors right in front of me but at least he was about 40 yards out in the river......


Dave, I hope you're not the guy I got hung on Sat., I was standing at the mouth of that creek, 1st guy sounded just like the guy you mention above, at least he was decent and said something, and 20 yards was a bit off from me. Then the other boat load of guys just motors right in front of me while I'm casting, didn't say a word, really didn't even look at me to acknowledge I was even standing there fishing. They got a good look at my 1/4oz jig/bps 4" shad tail. I think they would have finally won the contest w/my power pro, but the guy in the bow was trying frantically to un-tangle us as they went by. I don't cast at people on purpose, but if you motor into my cast, sorry about the mess! 
I got a little fed up, then finally just went away, gave a lure away to a guy I met nearer the lock, (trying to get Smack Tackle on the map!) and went home to get ready for Christmas lights w/grandkids.
I don't want to start a courtesy rant here, but like you said, there's 600 miles of river, give me just a LITTLE room!  
LMJeff


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Sounds like the same folks who fish the "other" warmwater spot upstream, there is room for about 6-8 folks on the point and boats come and want to anchor right in the middle of where everyone is casting too instead of anchoring on the upstream side and fishing the "run" from the other side, its crazy out there!! When this happens, I put a "musket" sized jig head on and start looking to pierce fiberglass, seems to me i learned this technique many years ago on the Maumee, it really works to keep the boats out of range....  

Salmonid


----------



## GotStripes (Dec 10, 2006)

Well technically there are double the miles of shoreline....so who is really right. Seems to me everyone could get along considering that we are all adults here...instead of saying " it's mine and you cant have none Joey! " Next thing you know we will be arguing who has the right of way on the road cars or bicycles?


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Salmonid said:


> I put a "musket" sized jig head on and start looking to pierce fiberglass, seems to me i learned this technique many years ago on the Maumee, it really works to keep the boats out of range....
> 
> Salmonid


Got to watch what you say there salmonid some of these boys on this site have nice boats. They might take offence at your gesture.Plus odds are good that you got a lecture or two coming via the next few posts in this string.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Dont worry Fishharder, Im a good enough caster to get close enough and in all seriousness, Im not aiming for the boats but casting close enough to let people know they are a little close with a big splash. 
But your right, folks on here always take things a little too serious so I shouldnt have put it that way. Im sure I just put the idea in front of a lot of folks who actually might try that.

BTW, its not about who has rights, its all about courtesy and the lack there of in most cases. Im a boat owner and will always skip a spot or cast way around folks if they were there first. 

Salmonid


----------



## BassMasterFlash (Oct 3, 2006)

I have never seen people so rude as the few times I went to the dam this fall. Pull within 10' of my kayak and start casting. Or I will be on the bank and they anrchor right in my casting spot. WHAT'S WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE? You need to catch fish that bad? Like Salmonid mentioned, I tried to cast INTO their boats. I don't care who gets pissed. That's just ridiculasly rude. And if you have the balls to pull a stunt like that, I will cross your lines all day long.


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Went to meldahl yesterday and between the 3 of us 1 fish same for everyone else fishing all using jigs from shore. not much fun


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

Fished the dam yesterday and nothing until we pulled into the lock and fished the wall. Went through 6 dozen minnows all small sauger but still fun. Biggest fish of the day was a 3-4lb shovelhead my buddy snagged in the side. Also met fellow OGFer dwwv4 and he gave us a few tips and also a couple of his custom vibes didn't have any luck on chartreuse but my buddy got a few on the orange. The bite picked up when we had to leave around 3:30 isn't that the way it always works. All in all a great day and got even better when the Bearcats whooped up on Eggsavier. Thanks agian to dwwv4 for the tips and tackle.


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

I agree with a lot of you guys on both sides. Yeah it isn't right for somebody to come right in front of you while you are fishing off of shore and think they can just acquire rights to fish that area. On the other hand I hope to buy a fiberglass boat here sometime in the near future and I would be pretty upset if somebody was doing that stupid crap to me. I think if somebody ever hit my boat and I was able to see damage right away I'd be calling police really quick for destruction of property. Who's to say who is right, and somebody has to be a better man and make the right choice. Kinda funny how things work these days. In past experiences I have always held a little bit more of admiration for fishermen since they are typically friendly folks and usually ready to chat and give pointers to anybody willing to listen, especially the old timers who are retired and are just there to enjoy their time on the water. There's nothing better than meeting a perfectly good stranger and discussing fishing with no other worries about what's going on in the rest of the world.


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

hey cordon, it was good meeting you and your buddy... hey the next i"ll give ya one of my bengal lures. orange with the black stripes. seems to me the fishing is better on the ohio side early ,then moves to ky . side in the afternoon..


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

...was in the water at or below the dam 12" 18" 24" ??.... Did you guys see any bait in the water ?


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

Do any of you out there have any theories as to why the fishing at the dam seems to be so slow?? Fluctuating water? Still too warm?? Fish still around creeks???
Cady


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey Cordon, you mentioned going up along the wall. Last few times I was "inside" the wall wall they told us to leave, another time we went way inside back toward the short lock and a game warden told us to get our boats out of there. Never could figure why they won't let you in there. I always figured it was because theres always a few idiots who won't move there boats out of the way for the barges. Do they let boats back in there?


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

Yeah I could use one of those Bengal colors because you were tearing them up with that one!! We are actually heading out again on Sunday and should be there by 7am and hope to get into some bigger ones.

Crappiedude-they were allowing us in the personal craft lock and you could go right up against the wall as long as you were not tied directly to the lock wall. I'm sure it all depends what type of mood they are in but it was fine on Wednesday.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Cordon, thanks for the info. I've been waiting to hear that. I've got a meeting scheduled this weekend with a couple of deer and after that I should be in the fish mode again. Good Luck CD


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

...saw guys with a few of saugers/ saugeyes / walleys what ever marble eyes they have in there! I threw the fly rod for ahile in the same old spots, and they are gone to warm water for now. There is 36" of visability on the river ,and its prime!


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

Headed down friday after I left work around lunch. Fished from about 3 until 6:30. Nothing to brag about but did catch a fair number of eyes, anywhere around 25. Not much size but could have taken a limit with some decent keepers, they just would have all been in the smaller 1-2lb range. Did catch a couple 3lbers and all on a jig. Majority of the fish came on an Orange or Pink jig with a 3" chartreuse flake twister. Tried fishing for some hybrids for a while but with the wind howling it was hard to get out far enough for any success. Didn't see any topwater activity either. Nobody had even caught a white bass that I talked to. 

Where's any good locations to try out around that area for hybrids?


----------



## GotStripes (Dec 10, 2006)

Went out saturday, Took home a bunch. WE caught tons sauger all over near the kentucky side, 25 ft of water. Sunday went to secret hybrid location ended up with 18 biggest around 7 lbs...... Dave, should have gone buddy we missed you


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

hey gotstripes i was a little burnt out from all week at meldahl, had to take sunday off... but back at it monday. kept five nice ones, caught them on those spoons that you and mike gave me. but i put my bengal paint job on them..... hoo dey..... ya just got love that orange and black.. hope i still like it after tonights game??????


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Man, you guys are killing them!
Dave, get a chance to fish that Gizz4?
Chris, I'll catch up to you at Precision w/some Gizz4 Thursday.
LMJeff


----------



## GotStripes (Dec 10, 2006)

Cool *******


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

jeff hav"nt tried it yet , but one look at that lure ya know that baby says "stiper mania " all over it.....it also has a little of the color i like.. dave


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Yeah, that orange and black looks good, except up next to blue and white


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

hey that orange and black, are still the sauger and my colors........


----------



## hughesj14 (Dec 8, 2006)

any one catching anything at the damn


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

hughesj14 said:


> any one catching anything at the damn


Hey Hughes, have you read any of the posts leading up to your reply? 
LMJeff


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

a few nicer ones being caught. got to go to catch em....


----------



## hughesj14 (Dec 8, 2006)

Sure didnt LMJEFF


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

hughesj14 said:


> Sure didnt LMJEFF


Hey Hughesj14, I'll back up. 
Welcome to the board! 
Sorry for being rude, glad you've come aboard, as for your question, yes, it seems that some folks are catching quite a lot of fish at the Meldahl dam.
I was there on foot Saturday til around 1, 12 boats along the lock wall, probably that many over on the KY side along the rocks and beach.
Cady on the still white and stripey post is catching fish, as is Deeznutz, he posted some great pics on the SW Ohio reports, about wipers from the Ohio River, I'm assuming it was the OR.
Merry Christmas!
LMJeff


----------



## roostertm (Dec 31, 2006)

anyone doing any good with the river up so much and muddy?


----------



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi Gents:

It looks like I might be missing out on some great river fishing. I have a 16 ft Lund with a 30 HP. It sounds like it would work for the river. I live in Loveland. Can anyone be kind enough to provide some tips on where to access the river? How to fish the river? Dangers that the river presents that typical lakes don't? - I have never boated on a large river, as I have always felt it was risky and the fish may be polluted. I don't mind not keeping any but the action sounds like fun!

Thanks for your help!

Ron


----------



## roostertm (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey i would say u have plenty of boat...for the river u need a few good anchors and some magnets u can get from Cabelas to hold to the lock walls for sauger fishing...we put in at Moscow (by the Zimmer Plant) or better than that there is a ramp and parking lot on Morgan Street in Neville and its only like a mile trip to below the dam. I use jigs, minnows, gold or silver hopkins spoons for the sauger...i fish the wall when we are aloud to...the biggest danger is the barges...u have to give them a wide berth...we fish the industrial lock wall alot and when the barges are approaching or coming out of the lock u have to get out of their way early...or the lockmaster will run u off the wall...i have caught alot on the riprap on the kentucky side as well when the current will allow fishing there...its a great time come on down and try it...there is alot of great info here i am learning alot of guys here fish the mouths of the creeks..I have never tried this but i am sure going to learn how to thats for sure...


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

i think it s still there..........some where under all that persipatation......


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

Anybody hit the Meldahl over the weekend? Hoping to get down there this coming weekend and get into a mess of eyes. Any updates would be helpful.


----------



## mystic4314 (May 20, 2006)

OMG cold cold cold weather like this is shear torture i will fish till my body is numb but teens for highs aint gona happen it wont last forever and the days are numbered till i put another macco sized dent in the swimmin population  i still dont have a thumb print from last season


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

I went out saturday and fished from 10:30 - 2:00. Conditions were not as bad as I expected but the wind became too bitter and sent cold chills straight to the bone. Only caught one nice walleye around 6#. Two others were there and they caught 4 all between the two of them. Fishing was really slow, hopefully as the groundhog predicted winter will be coming to an end soon and fishing should really start to pick up near the end of the month and on into March. I'm looking forward to much warmer weather.


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

bml , did you catch these fish below meldahl ? did you use the neville ramp? here s hoping better weather not far off.....


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

Fished from shore right beside the dam. A couple others were on down further in the rocks and one gentleman I talked to said he caught a total of 6 earlier in the day all the way down on the last section of rocks near the bend, or at least that is what he said. He was using floaters tipped with minnows. I imagine he was right around the last rock pile where the bottom changes from rock to gravel. I thought about wondering down that way except the two others I fished with most of the day had a fire built.


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm hoping to head out of work early today and head down towards the dam around 3:30. Anybody been fishing there this past week? Last weekend I was there and missed the evening bite so hopefully today will be a better bite and slightly less windy and cold.


----------

